# Residential Building Code in Baton Rouge, LA



## KZQuixote (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Folks,
I've been searching, with little luck, to find which version of the IRC was in effect in 2007 in Louisiana. Would any of you be able to direct me to where I might find historical code data for Baton Rouge, Louisiana?
Thanks in Advance.
Bill


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2017)

Call the city

Or

http://lsuccc.dps.louisiana.gov/


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2017)

2006 maybe???  confirm

http://sfm.dps.louisiana.gov/doc/pr/pra_buildingcodereviewprocessmemo.pdf


----------

